# How do people find algorithms to use?



## SomeKid2369 (Oct 30, 2018)

I have been wondering this question since shortly after I started cubing or about 2 years ago. How do people come up with different algorithms for the same case and algorithms in general. I would assume with a computer program that comes up with them and then people sift through and find the good ones.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 30, 2018)

A lot of people tend to just find them themselves by trying out different things, using commutators and such.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 30, 2018)

There are 2 programs used for 3x3: cube Explorer which finds the algs, and alg Explorer which sorts the algs. They're both very useful.


----------

